# any scallops, clams, ect in the pcola area?



## JOSHua

i want to go free diving for some scallops or clams but have no idea where to look or if i can even find anything like this in numbers reasonable enough to make a meal out of it .... anyone have any idea or suggestions, no joe patties though it takes the fun out of it

thanks in advance


----------



## no_boundaries

Gotta head east for scallops. Port St Joe areas. Season opens saturday


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Yup. Port St. Joe has a ton of them. When I first moved to Panama City Beach back in 1992, I used to get a good number of them on the back side of Shell Island, but I haven't gone for them since 1996 or so. They were pretty small early in the season, but when October rolled around, the sea scallops came in or they got larger bc no one else went and that's when it really got fun if you could stand the colder water.

Anyone ever looked in PCB for them in the last few years or are they gone now?

ON another note, another place that used to be LOADED with them was Tarpon Springs down south. Man did we used to hammer them down there.


----------



## sealark

You can't take bay scallops west of Mexico beach. Check the regs. for the East boundry.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag

Thanks Sea Lark as that must have gone into effect after we moved and I've often thought about taking the kids out when we are back visiting for them, guess that's not going to happen. Sad as that was a lot of fun and really convenient back in a day.


----------



## Ringo Redux

Old man and I were fishing in St. Andrew Bay off of the inside of the pass yesterday. Hot as seven kinds of you-know-where. But, the water was insanely clear and we spotted about 5 or 6 scallops. Dad was impressed - we hardly see them here at all anymore. But, St. Joe Bay has them by the bucket.


----------



## welldoya

There were a few years back in the 80s that the scallops were thicker at Fort McRae than they ever were at St. Joe. Much smaller area though.
We would get in the water about 7:30 am or so and be back at the house by noon with a gallon and a half shucked. Back then the limit was 1/2 gallon shucked per person.
There were times that I thought I was looking at where somebody had dumped shucked shells overboard. Turned out to just be a dozen scallops sitting there all together. Amazing.
I put 28 bags of scallops in the freezer that summer.
I don't think you can even take a boat in that little lagoon anymore.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

sealark said:


> You can't take bay scallops west of Mexico beach. Check the regs. for the East boundry.


ROGER that. I believe the county lines (Bay and GULF) mark the western boundary - READ THE REGS, it's there in black on white.

Went to Port St. Joe (PSJ) once and didn't do too well scalloping. Maybe just in a really bad spot, as we were close to HWY 98, just East of the big boatramp. Next day went to Apalachicola Bay and struck gold. Really fun thing to snorkel and "Sea Hunt" (noone probly remembers that cool show w/ Lloyd Bridges) for them.

Would be nice to know of a good area or 2 around PSJ / Mexico Beach area, as it would save a lot of time and driving. Thanks in advance if you've got any tips for the PSJ area. :notworthy:


----------



## jspooney

Just got back from Port St Joe and didn't find the first scallop. Only a few boats at the ramp found any at all. Either I am the worlds worst scalloper or they just aren't there right now. Oh well, we had fun anyway.


----------



## xxxxxxkidsoncoffee

For future reference, the area southeast of blacks island is overly abundant with them. Just look for the sandy patches and dive down. Don't go too deep though, there's bull sharks in the deep holes. The scallops are pretty camouflage so you gotta get right on them before you see em.


----------

